# Korkgriff reparieren.



## jigga0 (16. Januar 2007)

Hallo, 
mein Korkgriff meiner Fliegenrute löst sich auf.
Wie kann ich diesen möglichst kostengünstig reparieren???


----------



## Friedemann (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Korkgriff reparieren.*

Hallo,
mein Vorschlag: Nimm einen Flaschenkorken ( keinen Presskork )
und raspel ihn mit einer Holzraspel klein.
Dann vermengst du die Korkbrösel mit Bausilikon ( farblos) Verwende so
viel Kork wie möglich aber die Masse muss noch formbar sein.
Damit spachtelst du die Löcher und Risse im Rutengriff zu.
Wenn die Masse getrocknet ist schneidest du mit einer 
Rasierklinge die gespachtelten Stellen glatt ab. Das geht evtl.
auch mit einem Cuttermesser aber die Rasierklinge kann man 
biegen.
Gruß aus Hessen
Friedemann


----------



## Tisie (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Korkgriff reparieren.*

Hallo Jigga,

was löst sich denn konkret auf?

Wenn der Korkgriff nur oberflächlich kaputt ist (z.B. der Kitt löst sich aus den natürlichen Löchern und Spalten) und noch fest auf dem Blank sitzt, dann ist die von Friedemann vorgeschlagene Methode gut zur Reparatur geeignet. Ich würde statt Silikon aber lieber einen richtig aushärtenden Kleber verwenden, da sich die Stellen dann später besser abschleifen lassen.

Wenn ein größeres Stück herausgebrochen und der Kork sonst noch OK ist, dann ist es besser, die Stelle rechteckig auszuschneiden und ein Ersatzstück entsprechend anzupassen und einzukleben.

Wenn der Griff nicht mehr fest auf dem Blank sitzt, dann hilft nur die Montage eines neuen Korkgriffes. Dabei sollte man abwägen, ob der Aufwand (alle Ringe des Handteils müssen demontiert und neu angewickelt sowie lackiert werden) in vernünftigem Verhältnis zum Wert der Rute steht. Ich habe das vor kurzem bei der 12 Jahre alten Snowbee-Rute eines Freundes gemacht, bei der konnte ich 2/3 des Griffes mit den Fingern abpuhlen ... da gehen schon ein paar Stunden Arbeit drauf, aber die Rute liegt meinem Freund eben sehr am Herzen |rolleyes 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## marioschreiber (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Korkgriff reparieren.*



Tisie schrieb:


> ...dann ist die von Friedemann vorgeschlagene Methode gut zur Reparatur geeignet. Ich würde statt Silikon aber lieber einen richtig aushärtenden Kleber verwenden, da sich die Stellen dann später besser abschleifen lassen...



PONAL wasserfester Holzleim !


----------

